

How likely is it that Google Glass ends up like Google Wave (i.e., canceled)? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/10/27/google-glass-dying/

======
27182818284
It has been mentioned on HN before that there is a strong chance that Google
Glass will become Enterprise only or die. I lean that way, as it seems like
all of the new pushes with Glass are for enterprise-ish projects like
integrating it into UCI med school [http://news.uci.edu/press-releases/uci-
school-of-medicine-fi...](http://news.uci.edu/press-releases/uci-school-of-
medicine-first-to-integrate-google-glass-into-curriculum/)

Also, contrary to the reactions about Google Glass, most of the personal smart
watch reactions have been pretty positive. Unlike Glass which brought up a
bunch of "Ew I'm not wearing that" reactions, the Moto 360's complaints are
things like "I wish the battery was longer" or "I hate that it tells me to get
off my butt and walk" or "The connection to the charger is a bit frail"

------
drivingmenuts
Honestly, the price for Glass is too high for people who could potentially
actually make good use of the product. Get it down to the cost of the frame +
maybe a Chromecast or even figure out how to make it adapt to any frame and
then your average person will figure out something to do with it.

Maybe.

It could also be a product in search of an actual problem.

